# Sheep with runny nose



## Jqflori (Jan 2, 2021)

Good morning.  My husband and I adopted 2 sheep and a goat about a month ago.  I noticed two days ago that one of the sheep looked like their nose was a little wetter than usual with a little thick mucous.  I thought maybe it was due to the dust in the alfalfa hay and wanted to wait and see if it would clear up.

  I just got done checking them this morning and the sheep’s nose is still a little snotty.  Most of the snot is clear but some is slightly white.  The sheep is acting completely normal eating, drinking, eyes are bright and alert.  No coughing sneezing or wheezing that I have noticed. Is this something to be concerned about and how should I treat if so?  I haven’t taken his temperature and any advice on how to do so would be greatly appreciated.  Like I said, I am completely new to sheep and goats but I’m excited and want to take the best care I can of them.


----------

